
SublimeCodeIntel - code intelligence and autocomplete for Sublime Text 2 - shawndumas
https://github.com/Kronuz/SublimeCodeIntel
======
gizmo
I've been using it for the past two weeks. It's very buggy but quite good when
it works. I'm using the most recent version from git.

To give a few examples of the bugs I encounter every day:

1\. If you use it to auto-complete css files and you want to type "text-
shadow" the moment you hit the dash the text gets replaced with "text-align".
So if you type quickly you end up with "text-alignshadow:". The second time
you type text-shadow it does work. This goes wrong for all definitions that
contain a dash because SublimeCodeIntel (or the libraries it depends on)
considers a dash a separator and separators trigger code completition.

2\. It autocompletes on empty matches. If you start typing and for one reason
or another the auto complete window pops up (and it does so automatically) and
you hit space, or colon, any other separator what you just typed gets replaced
with the topmost match in the completion list (even if 0 characters match).

3\. I think it messes with my undo/navigation buffers, but I'm not quite sure.

4\. The python completion crawler keeps reindexing and reindexing. So in
practice the Python completion is nearly useless. It also doesn't give hints
for parameter order (which I consider the most valuable hints by far) even
though Komodo does (the library is ported from Open Komodo afaict)

5\. ST crashes a few times a day after installing this plugin. Not 100% sure
if it's to blame, though.

6\. Unlike Komodo it doesn't index jQuery properly.

These issues aren't dealbreakers though. I just hit escape whenever the auto-
complete window pops up.

~~~
jskinner
Some of these issues arise because SublimeCodeIntel triggers the auto-complete
prompt automatically, which it wasn't designed for. I'm planning to rework the
auto-complete system at some point to make it more appropriate for this
scenario.

------
fletchowns
This is pretty slick!

Screenshot if anybody wants to see what it looks like:
<http://i.imgur.com/BH3yd.png>

~~~
bradgessler
Is it pretty fast? Any lag?

~~~
fletchowns
Feels instantaneous to me. Application startup time is still nice and fast
too.

------
kanwisher
Very exciting, loving sublime text2. I think once this is stable it will stop
any reasons to switch to a full blown ide. I think I need to fork this and add
scala support!

~~~
mcrider
Still need a debugger :) Too bad MacGDBp is pretty much unusable.

~~~
crag
Why is that? I use it. I admit it's not "full featured" but it does get the
job done.

~~~
mcrider
I have issues getting it to work consistently. Also the fact that it isn't
tightly coupled with my editor makes it very inefficient for me (needing to
open up the file i want to debug in MacGDBp, and go back to my editor to make
changes). Perhaps it just works differently than what I'm used to from the
IDEs -- any tips or tricks would be appreciated because I'd rather use ST2 + a
debugger than a big bloaty IDE.

------
sk5t
I've been trying out Sublime for a few days, but it will take a long time for
me to switch to it from Notepad++; certain things I use a lot (code folding,
XML completion, byte editor, almost everything on the np++ Tools menu) appear
absent from Sublime, but maybe I am missing a wonderful world of optional
plugins. Thoughts? The l33t color schemes and text map are nice and all...

~~~
rbnio
Code folding is available since Build 2126

------
flexd
This is really nice but wasn't this already linked somewhere on here like a
day ago?

I haven't been able to try it out much besides playing around in an old ruby
project. It doesn't really seem to do much unless you are coding pure ruby but
it's convenient enough.

makes Sublime Text 2 even better and I like that :-)

------
uyhayuy
SublimeCodeIntel and SublimeLinter are very buggy. Try opening a semi~big file
and try to type something...

My suggestion to SublimeCodeIntel developer is: write your own version!! Code
Intel even fails on Komodo.

Sublime Text is just awesome! <3

------
coob
Does every text editor expand until it becomes an IDE?

------
gootik
I can now start my Monday very happy.

------
speg
oh man, I JUST switched to sublime this afternoon and was wondering if this
was possible... DESTINY!!!

------
kawohi
<3 Sublime Text 2

